
Why Is Turkey Cheaper When Demand Is Higher? - pavel
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/11/24/magazine/why-is-turkey-cheaper-when-demand-is-higher.html?src=twr&smid=tw-nytimes
======
totalforge
Because turkeys are stupid.

------
yeaaaah
turkey is shit js

